# Vances on cleveland ave ...columbus



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

12 pm opening









Not me


----------



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)

Holy cripes.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

I'll pass on all that. The Obetz store gun counter line looked like that the last time I was there. Luckily I didn't need to buy a gun!


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

I left there
Headed for cabelas since I was out .... nothing (ammo)on the shelves,then across the street to field and stream .....nothing 
Will go back to vances in a little bit, buying a couple 44 mag plastic bullet cases they were out of the 50rd, last time there , 
2 miles away what the heck
Now I just need to find what I did with the 250 rd bullets ..... Dang I hate getting old


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

What's everybody there for? Guns or ammo or both?


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Went back and the line was for guns , went in to find the website was wrong for what I wanted....a lot of ammo but limited to what you could buy....380,9mm,40,45,10mm not sure what was behind the counter for hp..... these were round nose rds


----------



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)

ironman172 said:


> Went back and the line was for guns , went in to find the website was wrong for what I wanted....a lot of ammo but limited to what you could buy....380,9mm,40,45,10mm not sure what was behind the counter for hp..... these were round nose rds
> 
> View attachment 461930
> 
> ...


Does that say $59.99 for a box of 45acp or the 10mm next to it?


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Looks like for to 10mm.... 59.99 ....39..99 for the 380 ..... I think the 9mm were 27.99 from before ..... WAY MORE THEN I WOULD PAY
Couldn't say what the 45 were it might be in another post I made in the past from there 
Traveled a lot yesterday looking and the shelves were bare


----------



## loves2fishinohio (Apr 14, 2011)

Vance's on Cleveland is in a really bad section of town. No surprise at the line, I'm guessing most of them were there for ammo. I would never shop at that location. They have another down in Groveport but the wait has been bad there for months.

I bought 1000 rounds from online sources back in the summer (9mm). Unfortunately, most of that is gone now due to practice over the months, but I still have some left over, and plenty of home protection rounds.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Nope, line was for the counter ..... gun buying.... what the guys said when I went back and went in past them with no issue..... not the best part of town but sure not the worse, I've never had a problem
It's not like groveport or hebron


----------



## baitguy (Dec 17, 2013)

Gun line is like that every day at the Fin in Middleburg but you can usually walk right in for merchandise and peruse their high priced limited selection and quantity restrictions ... they usually have a little of most everything but it can be tricky to find what you want ... weekends there are a cluster screw


----------

